# Lena keeps panting and it's nice and cool outside



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Panting could be a sign of pain. To me it's worth a vet visit with urinalysis and blood tests to check for things outside Lyme.

Any possibility of an obstruction? Has she eaten anything different? End of kibble bag when it might have gone off somewhat?

Obviously, I'm no vet so can only offer these things and say if Oliver were doing that I would go ahead and take him in today or tomorrow. Good luck with your lovely girl and please let us know how things go.

Btw, doesn't someone here has her littermate? They were looking for you not too long ago to ask some health questions in case Lena was experiencing them as well as her pup. Maybe I'm confused on names though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with streetcar, panting is often a sign of pain. I would have it checked out.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Panting can also be a sign of stress or discomfort. 

Hazel pants like a crazy hyperventilating fiend when she is excited or over stimulated. But once I get her to calm down she will stop panting.


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the replies. It's good to be reminded that panting can be a sign of pain or discomfort. I'm still not sure what was affecting her. The next day she was fine but had a bigger appetite and otherwise she's been normal since. Hopefully whatever it was was a passing thing.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Streetcar - I've got Lena's littermate, Mochi!

Pella, glad to hear it may have passed. Mochi had some days a while ago (months) where she seemed to be breathing very fast for periods of time in the evening when she had been doing nothing but resting recently and we had very cool temps. It passed and she never seemed worse for it.

Speaking of passing freaky episodes - check out my recent post (Puppy woes) on this forum - I was going to include some of this in my reply to your most recent email, but man it took a long time to type!

Keep us updated on how Lena does!


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Brooklyn Bonnie, Interesting to hear that Mochi experienced similar episodes...makes me a little nervous!! I am now thinking that it may have been intestinal discomfort causing Lena's panting. Ordering more probiotics stat! Forti flora may be what she needs right now...

And I will go check out your post!


----------

